# Herbst in der Gärtnerei



## Nymphaion (24. Sep. 2009)

... und weil ich schon dabei bin, hier ein paar Eindrücke wie der Herbst heute bei uns ausschaut:

  eine der letzten Lotosblüten im Freien

  die __ spinnen, die Spinnen

  __ Astern und Silberraute

  Astern und Rudbeckie

  und das wird unser Abendessen


----------



## Dr.J (24. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Herbst in der Gärtnerei*

Tolle Bilder  Der Herbst ist schon ne schöne Jahreszeit.


----------

